# frogbit, duckweed and red root floaters - which grow the slowest?



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

For me duckweed grows very fast- I have to remove some every week or it starts to pile up in corners. Frogbit creeps along- I wish it would grow better. I haven't kept red root floaters. I bet it is different for every tank though- I have frogbit in 2 tanks- in one it grows slowly, in the other not at all- so start by clearing out your duckweed and if frogbit still is too aggressive for you, remove that one too?


----------



## Brandon splendens (Jan 27, 2019)

I threw away all my duckweed, clogged up my filter intake.


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

I'll try cutting back on the frogbit and duckweed by the bunches and see if I can slow it down. Both are out of control


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

My frogbit does grow quite fast in size and multiplies. Weekly I'll just remove a few handfuls of it and toss it (or give it away if someone wants it). Unfortunately I also have duckweed in it, which is a pain to get rid of (and I would love it to be gone...)

I enjoy the look of the frogbit, the long roots (and mix it with dwarf water lettuce for even cooler roots IMO), so I don't mind just tossing some out!


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

I feel like duckweed is great for a new tank and you are cycling for the 1st time and worried about an ammonia spike but once the tank gets established it's a pain and gets into everything. I agree that I like the frogbit and even more the red root but the duckweed has got to go. It's served it's purpose.


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2017)

faster growing plant will reduce the nitrate the most. So if you switch to red root floaters nitrate may become a problem again. Floating are generally fast growers because they can get all the O2 and CO2 they need from the air. With an unlimited supply of gas the growth rate will then be determined by the minerals and nitrate in the water and the plants own genetics. Generally if floating plants don't do well, or die there is likely a mineral deficiency.


----------



## josecatala (Feb 11, 2014)

abc said:


> I've been experimenting with different floaters: frogbit, duckweed, and red root (Phyllanthus fluitans). I'm discovering the slowest growing is red root and I'm thinking of trying now to get rid of the frogbit and duckweed because they both seem to grow and spread almost 3X as fast as the red root.
> 
> I like the floaters because they are nitrate busters in my planted tank but I'm always throwing out bunches because they grow fast in my small 5g, 10g and 20g tanks.
> 
> ...


I have all three in a few of my tanks...I also would love to get rid of all the duckweed.... The frogbit and red Root floaters are easy to get rid of once you have too much.


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

I bit the bullet and it took an hour but I got read of all my duckweed in my 20gal tank using a net and tweezers. All that is left is the frogbit and red root. I'll keep a look out to see if any hidden duckweed starts multiplying.

Feels good to look at a cleaner tank 

Hope I won the war but at least I'll enjoy the 1st round victory


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't be surprised if the duckweed shows up again- if any tiny bit is left somewhere, it can start repopulating your tank. I once cleared my tank of common duckweed to replace with larger spirodela polyrhiza (greater duckweed) and to completely get rid of the small duckweed it helped to lower the water level a bit and wipe off the underside of tank rim with a paper towel. Somehow bits of duckweed had got stuck up there unseen, and it kept coming back in my tank until I did this.


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

@*JJ09*, thanks for this bit of advice. During my next water change I'll wipe off the sides of the tank. Great suggestion! I'll be eyeballing my tanks to see if any of it comes back. I just cleared my 10gal as well. I have a 5gal to do then it's a waiting game to see if it's truly gone or not

Ugh! found duckweed in the tanks. 3-4 tiny pieces. Got rid of them but it's not going to be as easy getting rid of it as I thought. Bummer


----------

